# Problem In my car (cruze) Not Start



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

:question:


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> :question:


:signs013:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I believe he is asking what Error Code 84 means for his Cruze, but I'm not sure it will be a similar code to what we have in the US.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Here's what I've found so far on GM two digit trouble code 84:

 EGR Vacuum Regulator - Solenoids
 EGR cutoff solenoid - Solenoids
 EGR Vent solenoid - Solenoids 

I'm sure some of the guys with All-Data can find a whole lot more than I can...


----------



## wathi8 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dear boats4life ,

Thanks for your follow up ,

i really want to know what the Error Code 84 Means ?

the problem started during driving my cruze , it started loss power and stopped after got the message Code 84 !!! so , i want to know what is the meaning of this message and what are the expected faults that resulting this error and what i have to do ?

many Thanks and iam waiting your reply soon .


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*wathi8*

The code means "Engine Power is Reduced" That is the translation of the code to words from the Cruze manual.


----------



## wathi8 (Aug 24, 2011)

*dennisu
*
Thank you but I am having a problem that the car did not modify the running note that this phrase (code 84) had disappeared, but the car does not work


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

you might want to find a dealership you bought it at, i don't know that we are going to be alot of help.


----------



## wathi8 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

For starters, try putting some gas in it.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*wathi8*

Also it sounds like your battery is dead.


----------



## palson (Apr 28, 2012)

i have the same problem
so.. are you find the answer for it after this period of time..
plz tell me what is it??


----------



## ronpsr1950 (Dec 17, 2017)

did any of you find out what the problem with your Cruze was to throw this code 84? I am in the Philippines and my 2011 Cruse has this same problem Code 84 and the car is in limp mode


----------

